# FR: dès (que) + temps du verbe



## eyesofsky

Is it correct to use the present or imperfect tense after dès and a time phrase.?

e.g: elle jouait un rôle central comme « terre d’immigration » dès le dix-neuvième siècle

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads merged to create this one. See also:
FR: dès que, quand, lorsque, etc. + temps pour un événement futur
FR: as soon as X had finished - as soon as + pluperfect


----------



## tilt

I wonder why this thread got no answer before...

Your sentence is much correct.

And yes, it is also possible to use _présent _or _imparfait _after _dès.
_I think any tense is possible, as long as the same one is used before:
_- Le chien aboie dès que quelqu'un entre.
__- Le chien aboyait dès que quelqu'un entrait._
_- Le chien aboiera dès que quelqu'un entrera.
__- Le chien a aboyé dès que quelqu'un est entré.
__- etc.
_


----------



## janpol

c'est au passé composé ou au passé simple que je pense spontanément : elle a joué/joua un rôle ....... dès le 19è siècle.


----------



## tilt

Pas nécessairement :
_Elle [a joué/joua] un rôle central  dès le XIXe siècle = Elle a commencé à jouer un rôle central au XIXe siècle.
Elle jouait un rôle central dès le XIXe siècle = Elle jouait déjà un rôle central au XIXe siècle._


----------



## janpol

Je n'arrive pas à "sentir" l'imparfait qui se justifierait en effet si "dès" était remplacé par "déjà". 
"dès" évoque un point de départ... Un point de départ qui dure 100 ans.


----------



## tilt

janpol said:


> Je n'arrive pas à "sentir" l'imparfait qui se justifierait en effet si "dès" était remplacé par "déjà".


Mais justement, _dès _peut signifier _déjà_, y compris dans la phrase discutée ici. Sans plus de contexte, rien ne nous permet d'affirmer que l'imparfait ne convient pas.


----------



## Leanna11

Hey,

I know there are certain conjunctions:
_aussitôt que, dès que, lorsque, quand, une fois que, and après que_
after which the future perfect is more likely to occur? I just wanted to check, does the future perfect always follow after these expressions or can you use other tenses, like for example:  Dès que j'avais fini mon devoir, je me suis retrouvé mes amis?

[…]

Thanks!


----------



## olivier68

"Dès que j'avais fini mon devoir, je me suis retrouvé mes amis?"

No. Doesn't work.

What do you want to mean?


----------



## Leanna11

Ah, I was trying to translate: As soon as I had finished my homework, I met up with my friends. So, does that mean dès que is exclusively used with sentences in future perfect?


----------



## olivier68

Well, here, I would suggest :

"Dès que j'avais fini mes devoirs/corvées à la maison, je m'en allais rejoindre (j'allais rejoindre) mes amis".

There is no "future perfect" here. What do you mean by "future perfect"? Not sure to have the same definition ;-)


----------



## Leanna11

Ah, no I just read that these expressions: _aussitôt que, dès que, lorsque, quand, une fois que, and après que _were followed by future antérieur
and I was wondering whether they could be followed by other tenses as well? Like can I use dès que to talk about past events, but looks like with the example we did - I can! 

Ha thanks! Is that the case with the other expressions too?


----------



## olivier68

I managed understanding the problem ;-)



Leanna11 said:


> I just read that these expressions: _aussitôt que, dès que, lorsque, quand, une fois que, and après que _were followed by future antérieur



This is simply wrong and you can ban the Web site where you read that.


----------



## Oddmania

Hi,


Leanna11 said:


> I know there are certain conjunctions: _aussitôt que, dès que, lorsque, quand, une fois que, and après que_, after which the future perfect is more likely to occur.


I agree that the Future Perfect tense is more likely to be used in French after these phrases than it is in English. For example:

_Dès que *j'aurai fini*, je t'enverrai un mail. 
Je t'appelerai dès que je *serai rentré*_.​By contrast, "_Dès que je *finirai*..._" sounds more like an on-going process: "I'll email you when I'm getting done / I'm finishing", rather than "...when I'm done".
With "après que", only the Perfect tense is possible: "Je t'aiderai après que _toi_ *tu m'auras aidé*".

However, in another context, the Simple Future tense can be perfectly correct and natural:

_Dès que j'*aurais *l'âge de conduire, je m'achèterai une voiture.
Lorsque je *serai *à la fac, je louerai un appartement.
_​Now, it gets a little tricky with the past tense: those phrases usually trigger the *Passé Antérieur* tense. The Plus-Que-Parfait tense ("Dès que* j'avais fini*...") only makes sense if the main verb is in the Imparfait tense ("...*j'allais *rejoindre mes amis"). And if the main verb is in the Imparfait tense, that means you're talking about a habit, not a one-off event.

"Dès que j'avais fini mes devoirs, j'allais rejoindre mes amis." → _I would go _OR_ I used to go and meet my friends whenever I was finished with my homework.
_​If you want to say that you only did that once on a particular day, you need a different combination of tenses altogether. Either of these:

*[LITERARY/FORMAL]* "Dès que j'*eus fini* mes devoirs, j'*allai *rejoindre mes amis." (*Passé Antérieur + Passé Simple*).
*[CONVERSATIONAL]*  "Dès que j'*ai eu fini *mes devoirs, je *suis allé(e)* rejoindre mes amis." (*Passé Surcomposé + Passé Composé*).​The _Passé Surcomposé _and the_ Passé Antérieur _are rather rare tenses, and are basically only ever used in this kind of situation with "dès que, lorsque, une fois que, aussitôt que, etc.". The _Passé Antérieur_ is only found in literature.

All in all, it's usually safest (and more natural) to write the sentence differently. For example:

_Après* avoir fini* mes devoirs, je suis allé(e) rejoindre mes amis.
*Une fois mes devoirs finis*, je suis allé(e) rejoindre mes amis._​


----------



## janpol

Ces conjonctions peuvent être suivies par un verbe au futur antérieur ("Aussitôt que la neige aura fondu, je prendrai la route", "Dès qu'il aura fini son travail, il viendra nous voir") mais elles peuvent aussi être suivies par d'autres temps. ("Dès qu'il a fini son travail, il vient nous voir ", (Dès qu'il avait fini son travail, il venait nous voir").


----------



## FreddieFirebird

Hi - I am still a little confused on these conjunctions such as dès que, aussitôt que, etc. 

I read that, if you are dealing with past events, you can use them with the plus-que-parfait.  My confusion is the tense of the verb in the other clause. 

As soon as I got married, I bought a house.  (I got married first, then we bought  a home)
Dès que je m'étais marriée, j'ai acheté une maison.

But reading the above thread makes me thing I am not correct about that, and I misunderstood my source.  Can someone please help me clarify this?

EDIT:  I reread Oddmania's last post a few times, and I think it makes sense now.  I am just mad that I have had it wrong for a while now!!!


----------



## Maître Capello

You need the passé composé in your context:

As soon as I *got married*, I bought a house. → _Dès que je me *suis mariée*, j'ai acheté une maison._


----------

